# I am waiting to M/C



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

I have until tomorrow morning to do it on my own. What can I do? I don't want a DandC if I can avoid it.
any advice?


----------



## dinade (Nov 12, 2003)

No advice but I"m very sorry. I've been there. Hugs....


----------



## christinespurlock (Oct 10, 2006)

how far along were you. My md gave me the option of cytoteck (a drug that temp. weakens the cervix) because I was only 8 weeks. I had a d&c before and this was much better. I got to say good-bye that time too.


----------



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

@ 10 weeks I went in for u/s & no hartbeat. embryo looked only to be 5weeks & 6 days. so it either shrunk or stopped growing at that point. She checked my uterus again this Monday & said it felt about like a 6 or 7 week uterus.

That makes me 11 weeks 2 days today. My MW is concerned because I have not expelled it yet.
was it a pill you took...or what? This whole thing just stinks.







:


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.

I don't see why they can't try to encourage you to miscarry on your own. I recently found out that my baby had died at around 16 weeks and I delivered him at 19 weeks last Friday. My doctor inserted little tablets way up high near my cervix to encourage it to open and miscarry on my own. It took two treatments, 5 hours apart. The medication she used was called misoprostol.

I hope your body does it on its own and you don't require any further intervention. And you are right, it does really stink that this has to happen, it is so unfair. Good luck (((HUG)))


----------



## east carolina (Apr 5, 2006)

I am so sorry this is happening to you. The wait is really agonizing. If you don't want to go in for a D&C, then you don't have to. Just look for warning signs of potential complications -- elevated temperature, shivers, hemmorage. Those are real indicators that medical intervention is necessary.

I too was pressured into a D&C, and I ended up going with it because I couldn't find a midwife or doctor to help me out if needed. In the area where I live, if you have a diagnosed miscarriage, D&C is the standard practice. I carried a blighted ovum 12 weeks and I just didn't have the energy to have a completely unassisted miscarriage.

Be gentle on yourself if you do go in for a D&C. It's not an easy thing to go through both physically or emotionally.


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi,

First of all I am so sorry for your loss.







for your little one and







for you.

I want to be another voice to say it is your body, your life, your loss, and if you are not showing signs of infection as far as I understand there is no medical reason that you need to have a D&C. The signs I was told to look for are elevated temperature, foul smelling discharge, and pain in abdomen (uterus) area. My guess is that what this rush is about is that some doctors don't trust their patients to look for these signs and don't want to be liable if they are missed.

My baby's passing was discovered at 11 and a half weeks. Growth had stopped at 8. I waited 4 weeks to pass the baby naturally and tried many things to move it along. When I finally did have a D&C, I got the feedback it was as stuck as the nurse had ever seen, so just because it didn't work for me doesn't mean it won't work for you. And I could have waited longer. I won't get into why I made the choices I made here, but I made the ones that worked for me and that I believed in, and especially at that time of grief and loss I think that was an important way to honor myself and my baby's spirit.

This is a major event in a woman's life and I think you should do what feels right to you.

There is a "Still Waiting..." thread around here somewhere that you may find helpful.

Good wishes with your choice.


----------



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

****UPDATE****

Went to appt. this morn...... did a blood draw to test to make sure I am not starting any infections, or blood clotting disease. If blood is good I can wait & re-discuss my options next thursday @ next dr. appt. If blood shows signs of trouble, the DandC will be done.
I did ask that she check one more time for my levels. I just don't want a DandC if I have even the slightest doubt. My MW is being very understanding w/ me & I am thankful for her. I know I just want to hold onto every little hope! letting go is very hard. I will know the results of my bloodtest some time after noon on Friday.
The waiting is making me weird. I am so moody. I'm sad, then I'm mean, or angry...just plain not fun to be around.







**Thank You for listening.....


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, keep us posted!


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

mama


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

Hugs to you Mama - I've been there. I strongly recommend acupuncture. It got things going for me within 12 hours so that I did not have to have a D & C. If you can't find a practitioner, you can try accupressure - not as potent, but will help if you are disciplined about it. Here is a website that might be useful: http://www.childbirthsolutions.com/a...sure/index.php
I used points K1, CO4, and Sp6 so that my labor wouldn't stall. I also drank ginger and parsely teas - several cups a day for several days. I truly believe that all of this helped, as I was showing no signs of miscarrying on my own prior to using them.

Best wishes to you and may you find peace and comfort.


----------



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank you....I have never done any of that before.
Thanks for taking the time to share the info!....I am going to call MW in about an hour to see if she knows anything yet.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

s to you mama! Keep us posted.


----------



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

CBC came back all normal...however.......the gal that took my blood yesterday forgot to do the HGC? HCG? so I had to go get another blood draw . very frustraiting. now I wait some more.







:


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for the update. Still wishing you well.


----------



## jeffsdear (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi,
I just wanted to encourage you to not feel pressure from your health care provider. If everything is okay, there is no need to rush things along, unless you want to. A D&C does have risks associated with it, and if you are hoping to get pregnant again, you may want to avoid it unless absolutely necessary.

I also wanted to send you a big







I'm so sorry you lost your precious baby! Please be gentle with yourself and give yourself time to grief this major loss!


----------



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
****UPDATE****
The waiting is making me weird. I am so moody. I'm sad, then I'm mean, or angry...just plain not fun to be around.







**Thank You for listening.....









I feel your pain; I'm also right in the middle of this and I can't figure out whether to d&c or take some pills or....I just don't know. Let yourself be moody and if you feel like it, treat yourself to something nice. There's honestly nothing else I can tell you except that I know exactly where you are right now.


----------



## Tripletmomtx (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi, I am so sorry for your loss. I miscarried about 3 wks ago. I found out at 9 wks that I would miscarry and did not miscarry until 13 wks. So a whole month after. To be honest I am truly glad I just let it happen when it would. I did contemplate taking the pill to help it along or D&C. After having an ultrasound at 11wks to see my m/c was coming along I saw that it was at least on its way. 2 more weeks and it happened. I got some vicodine to take the edge off and it worked just fine. Lots of blood but nothing to be alarmed about as I wasnt soaking a pad every hour. I did it at home and then buried the little one under our fig tree.

I am sorry for your loss again and I hope you do what is best for YOU.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

My appt. is in 20 minutes. I had a little discharge yesterday & last night. Kinda yellowish/brownish. Has a sweet/salty scent. now a constant flow...just happened twice. I hope this means I am going to do it on my own!!!! Off to my appt. I will update when I can.
Thank you Dear friends.


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

just wanted to send







and strength.


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

Just checking in to see how it went today. I'm hoping all is well.


----------



## cyrusmama (Oct 17, 2004)

s I just wanted to offer support, I know where you are. I had a miscarriage ending up with a D&C Sunday night.


----------



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

@ my appt. she said my uterus is small & hard & that, that was a good sign that I may be able to do it on my own. My cervix was still closed though, only slightly open..like 1cm dialated on the outside. I was given a rhogam injection. @ 5:30pm last night I got my first blood. It was a very small amount & really not too much more since then. (a teaspoon or two at the most) But, It is blood. I am feeling a little bit like I do during my AF...so, it may be starting on it's own. I just have to watch my temp.
I do have an U/S on Tuesday afternoon to check progress. & another MW appt. on Thursday.


----------



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, still not bleeding too much. most of the only blood I see is when I wipe there.
My temp. goes up & down. normal to 99.2 to 99.5 It seems to get hiher in the evenings & return to normal by morning. I do feel aches, menstral like & lower back ache. But just mild aches.
when/if the big bleeding does start. I know I am not suppose to soak more than one pad an hour. Is that "a pad an hour for several hours" OR If you soak even one in an hour I'm in trouble? & how will I know if I'm on the toilet????? If I can I'm going to sit on a colinder over a big pot so I can collect what I can. I can take a measuring cup w/ me. how much blood is too much to loose? (do I count the clots & stuff when I measure?)
Sorry if I am a pain. I just want to know what I need to know.
Thank you all!!!


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

--deleted---

I'm adding this to your other thread instead







:


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

So sorry you are going through. I hope your bleeding picks up soon - mine was just spotting for 3 weeks . . . who knows how quickly it will happen.

Once it starts, the advice I got was to watch the flow and to call if I was soaking more than a pad an hour for more than an hour - and if it's more than 2 pads in any one hour to call right away. I didn;t count the clots, other than as part of soaking the pad. I did count 3 large clots as "soaking the pad". Keep drinking throughout the process of actively miscarrying. I tried to drink 16-20 ounces of water/juice each hour, and for about 12 hours I soaked roughly a pad an hour to 1.5 hours. I kept in contact with an OB friend to help decide when/if I needed to go in. To be honest, it was the scariest experience I have ever lived through. But I stayed awake all night with my husband and sister, watching movies and waiting out the loss.

I hope things go quickly for you. Take care.


----------

